# Parlantes Acto para Caja Horn 186 de bajo



## enigma859 (Feb 13, 2012)

Señores buenos dias, tenga ustedes un cordial saludo, hace poco realice 2 Cajas acústicas para bajo el famoso horn 186 para parlantes de 18, sinceramente la caja la fabrique yo mismo, dado que me cobraban mucho por el caracol que lleva interno y se que no iba a quedar bien , por tal razón la fabrique compre las herramientas realice los cortes yo mismo y emsanble todas las madera con buen colbon y tornillos tragones y clavos, quedaron full , pero no se que parlante ponerle  esas cajas por favor colabóreme, las cajas son para el negocio yo alquilo sonido para eventos, por hay me estan ofreciendo unos parlantes audio pipe de 2000 w a 500 pesos nuevos, el fin de semana viajo a Cartagena a revisar el mercado allá dado que acá en Sincelejo solo hay tres almacenes y no existe variaciones de parlates, solo AVC, B&L, supestone , gracias amigos cualquier información es de bien, requiero por favor un parlante de combate y acto para esa caja

 envio enlace donde esta el diseño de la caja http://www.myspace.com/adoua/photos/13414986#{"ImageId":13414986}


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2012)

Si te das cuenta, el autor del diseño recomienda determinados altavoces para trabajar dentro del rango de SPL y respuesta en frecuencia que ofrece el recinto acústico... Ponerle cualquier otro altavoz, es jugar ruleta rusa. Tanto la puedes librar como también puedes dañar los altavoces a la primera.

http://speakerplans.com/index.php?id=186horn


----------



## nachoti (Feb 13, 2012)

Amigo enigma, como bien lo dice el compañero Tacatomon, se debe tener muy en cuenta el modelo de parlante recomendado para estas cajas. En nuestro país podemos conseguir el Eminence Omega Pro 18 a través del distribuidor ubicado en la ciudad de Cali. Ya les he comprado varios parlantes y son gente seria con los envíos, acá te dejo el link para que te contactes:
http://www.centraldeparlantes.com/ 
(Ojo que no tengo ninguna relación con ellos, simplemente soy un cliente satisfecho)

Cordial saludo


----------



## dadoraillon (Feb 13, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con Tacatomon,el diseñador ha elegido parlantes de similares caracteristicas para poder conseguir en distintas partes del mundo. Deberias comparar los parametros Thiele-Small de distintos parlantes para poder elegir alguno adecuado. En realidad antes de fabricar una caja horn debes primero elegir un parlante adecuado y luego pasar al diseño,son mas dificiles de fabricar estas cajas por los laberintos internos que usan y no cualquier parlante le va a la caja.Por ahi un diseño ya hecho de bass reflex es mas facil de adaptarle un parlante pero no tiene tanto rendimiento una caja bass reflex(2%) contra una hurn loaded(20-50% en graves).


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 14, 2012)

Otra, si es que tienes paciencia y tiempo... analizar los parámetros de los altavoces recomendados y buscar entre los fabricantes de tu agrado, altavoces con parámetros muy similares.

El chiste es: No poner cualquier cosa.

Saludos!


----------



## JuanGyG (Feb 14, 2012)

saludos a todos, espero me puedan ayudar, mi situacion es diferente a Enigma859 de hecho es lo contrario ya que yo adquiri un parlante antes de hacer la caja

en especial la pregunta va mas dirigida a TACATOMON

y es que acabo de hacerme de parlante marca PEAVEY modelo 1801-8, black widow de 18 pulgadas aca me han dicho que son muy buenos pero revisando en este foro, algunos comentarios no son tan alentadores. 

resulta que estuve ahorrando mi plata para comprar un parlante que me diera un bajo muy marcado pero como honestamente son mis primeras experiencias en esto de la electronica no supe si hice buena eleccion.

veo que tu tenes experiencia con estos parlantes, me gustaria si no es mucha molestia que me asesoraras con el tipo de caja que puedo construir para este parlante, busco que sea algo sencillo y practico pero que suene bien. 

ya estuve batallando mucho con los parametros T/s y el winISD pero los pocos o nulos conocimientos que tengo con respecto a este tipo de terminos y en electronica no me permite idear o solucionar mi problema.

sabes de algunos planos o medidas de alguna caja que sea adecuada para este parlante, al igual que muchos de este foro, pretendo fabricar la caja yo mismo por cuestiones economicas pero me gustaria hacer algo que me de buenos resultados

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2012)

Lo siento mucho... Debiste primero consultar acá antes de haber comprado algo. Ese BW no baja tanto en frecuencia como para poder usarse de Woofer o parecido. La Xmax lo limita demasiado, inclusive la potencia que maneja es poca. Para poder sacarle el mayor provecho, sería en Medio-Bajo, por arriba de 80Hz con crossover activo. Ya que si se trata de bajar en frecuencia, Xmax es rápidamente alcanzada a poca potencia.

Los BW de 15" son un poco más manejables. Yo diseñe un par de recintos acústicos con ellos (1505-8DT) Pero responde creo a partir de 50Hz (Por ahí tengo la simulación) y solo pueden manejar 30/80W sin crossover y unos 200/300W con filtro HP en 45Hz.

Y otro recinto para un BW de 18" (1801-8) pero como *Medio-Bajo*.
Son las versiones con estructura de Aluminio natural. 



 

 



Saludos!


----------



## JuanGyG (Feb 15, 2012)

he visto los recintos que le hiciste a los bw de 15 te quedaron muy bien, justo algo asi buscaba para mi parlante, algo no tan complicado y de facil transportacion.

desafortunadamente como mencionas no di con este foro antes de adquirir el parlante, el problema es que no es tan economico que digamos y juntar para otro parlante que me de la respuesta que busco tal vez uno de 15" como los que tu tenes me sera un poco complicado por lo que una vez cometido el error busco remediarlo encontrando alguna caja acustica que pudiera sacarle el mejor provecho a este bw.

la idea es usar un crossover activo; creo que ayudaria un poco a corregir el error, sin embargo sigo teniendo el mismo problema del diseño de las cajas. cual sera el modelo que me pudiera convenir para poder tener un buen sonido. tal vez el diseño como el que tu hiciste para tus parlantes de 15" sea una opcion, sin embargo por tratarse de un parlante mas grande me supongo que las medidas del recinto deben ser diferentes

tenia en mente este tipo de recinto para mi bw, crees tu que peuda ser buena opcion?

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2012)

Que te puedo decir (De nuevo XD)

El recinto que muestras está muy muy bien. Es para uso profesional. Muchos fabricantes usan esa misma forma pero con materiales un poco feos (MDF).

Pero, volvemos a lo mismo: Ese recinto acústico está hecho para ciertos altavoces 18Sound. Así que la respuesta del BW en ese cajón puede tanto como pasable... como una muerte al altavoz en poco tiempo.
No te digo que no puedas hacerlo... Pero ten muy en cuenta remplazar ese BW tiempo después. Realmente Mal mal no creo que suene, solo que habría que tener mucha precaución a la hora de aplicar potencia (En lugares abiertos por ejemplo) y setear muy bien un Filtro HP entre 45Hz y 55Hz algo de bajos va a sacar.

De alguna manera, si lo elaboras, trata de hacer el puerto con maña. ¿Por que con maña? Si después quisieras cambiar el altavoz, podría sintonizarse ese recinto acústico con el nuevo altavoz solamente alargando el puerto o recortándolo.

Son las opciones mas rápidas.


----------



## JuanGyG (Feb 15, 2012)

muchas gracias Tacatomon. poco a poco entiendo mas al respecto, adjunte ese modelo porque creo que ademas de no ser tan complicado en elaboracion creo que las medidas pueden ser un referente para el parlante que yo tengo.

justo ahora me surge una duda y esque como bien comentas cada recinto esta hecho para el parlante en especifico, esto con la finalidad de que tenga un buen desempeño pero entonces que hay con los recintos que muchos de aqui fabrican para sus palantes. que pasaria si mi bw lo instalara en un HORN 186 o en unos como estos? es decir el recinto si puede ayudar a tener un desempeño mejor aun cuando este no haya sido elaborado para un parlante en especifico?

tal vez las preguntas que realizo sean muy obvias o tontas para ustedes pero como veran soy muy incompetente en cuestiones tecnicas.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2012)

JuanGyG dijo:


> muchas gracias Tacatomon. poco a poco entiendo mas al respecto, adjunte ese modelo porque creo que ademas de no ser tan complicado en elaboracion creo que las medidas pueden ser un referente para el parlante que yo tengo.
> 
> justo ahora me surge una duda y esque como bien comentas cada recinto esta hecho para el parlante en especifico, esto con la finalidad de que tenga un buen desempeño pero entonces que hay con los recintos que muchos de aqui fabrican para sus palantes. que pasaria si mi bw lo instalara en un HORN 186 o en unos como estos? es decir el recinto si puede ayudar a tener un desempeño mejor aun cuando este no haya sido elaborado para un parlante en especifico?
> 
> ...



Es de pensar, que dentro de tooda la variedad de altavoces fabricados en el mundo, varios cientos (de miles) compartan similares parámetros. Ahí es donde en ciertos diseños de recintos acústicos "Funcionan" modelos de altavoces de varios fabricantes. No es magia, simplemente se da.

Si buscas la hoja de datos de los BW antiguos, te darás cuenta que hay un Modelo de 15" que es apto para cajas Horn (KDT o parecido es su terminación).

Es sabido, que en las cajas tipo Horn, los altavoces son expuestos a mucha presión dentro de las cámaras internas. Es por tanto algo peligroso para éstos últimos si no tienen los parámetros adecuados para trabajar en un recinto acústico de esas características. Ojo, que no por esto No van a sonar Nada. Claro que van a emitir sonido, pero no de una manera armónica, en fase y con suma coherente a como si lo hiciera con el altavoz recomendado.

Saludos.


----------



## enigma859 (Feb 16, 2012)

amigo Nachoti contacte via web http://www.centraldeparlantes.com/, pero no tengo repuesta alguna por parte de ellos, hasta la fecha no han contestado si voz tienes un numero celular o correo por favor regalamelo, cuantos mas o menos estaría costanto esos parlantes o cuanto pagates tu por cada parlante?





nachoti dijo:


> Amigo enigma, como bien lo dice el compañero Tacatomon, se debe tener muy en cuenta el modelo de parlante recomendado para estas cajas. En nuestro país podemos conseguir el Eminence Omega Pro 18 a través del distribuidor ubicado en la ciudad de Cali. Ya les he comprado varios parlantes y son gente seria con los envíos, acá te dejo el link para que te contactes:
> http://www.centraldeparlantes.com/
> (Ojo que no tengo ninguna relación con ellos, simplemente soy un cliente satisfecho)
> 
> Cordial saludo



Amigo por favor cuento te costaron el parlante Eminence Omega Pro 18 en cali


----------



## nachoti (Feb 18, 2012)

enigma859 dijo:


> amigo Nachoti contacte via web http://www.centraldeparlantes.com/, pero no tengo repuesta alguna por parte de ellos, hasta la fecha no han contestado si voz tienes un numero celular o correo por favor regalamelo, cuantos mas o menos estaría costanto esos parlantes o cuanto pagates tu por cada parlante?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enigma, te cuento que el contacto que hice con Central de parlantes fue vía telefónica, este es el número  y su dirección: Calle 19 No. 2-39, (57)(+2) 889 1483 - 85, Cali - Colombia, el correo:comercial@centraldeparlantes.com.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## jgvh75 (Jun 13, 2012)

Que tal foreros!

Siempre cuál fué la caja que usaste para tu BW 1801-8 JuanGyG?

Mi caso es diferente al tuyo, déjame explicarme, en el templo tenemos un par de estos BW's 1801-8, del año del caldo -en otras palabra, ya tienen su historia-, de los cuales sus cajones (hechizos) ya están muy apolilladas, por tal motivo, quiero fabricarles un cajón que vaya de acuerdo a sus características, sin embargo, leyendo las reseñas aquí expuestas y en varios post del foro, no hay mucho de donde escoger.

El uso principal de estos BW's ha sido exclusivamente para el bajo eléctrico de 4 cuerdas, éstos se conectan en paralelo a un amplificador QSC USA 400 y pués hasta la fecha el único inconveniente ha sido el deterioro de las cajas y he allí el por qué necesitan sus cajones nuevos, a la vez de realzar aunque sea un poco el sonido ó a lo mejor darles un mejor uso -se acepta cualquier propuesta-

A ver si mañana mismo, primero Dios, subo una fotos de las cajas donde están instalados.

-Un poco de offtopic-
Tacatamon, felicidades por tu nombramiento, ya tenía rato que no entraba al foro y ahora que regreso, que gusto encontrarme con esta noticia. Viva MEXICO.
-Fin del offtopic-

Tacatomon, tu propuesta de usarlo como medio-bajo y refuerzo con tweeter, tal vez me convenga, sin embargo tenemos un par de bafles Peavey TLS-4X, crees que sonarían igual?, estos TLS-4X son para una consola, también Peavey, modelo XR-1600C -creo que los hermanos que antes manejaban el sonido tenían una fijación por PEAVEY, lol- y de ésta consola mandamos por monitor la señal del bajo.

De antemano agradezco la atención dada a esta redacción, quedo en espera de sus comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## jgvh75 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bueno, aquí les envío las fotos del equipo que mencioné anteriormente, adjunto también la ubicación de los mismos y el espacio en el que se tienen que escuchar.
Saludos y nuevamente gracias por su atención.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2012)

Las cajas que muestras, las TLS4X para Mid-High están Excelentes! Ni mover las BW de 18".

Sugiero, que dejes los BW tal como están en la sección del bajo amplificado. Ese altavoz, está excelente para esa aplicación. Lo que puedes hacer es restaurar o "Hacer de nuevo" el cajón en el cual se encuentran.

Me pregunto: ¿Que altavoces tienes montados en los cajones tipo Scopper (Los baffles de carga frontal).


----------



## jgvh75 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Las cajas que muestras, las TLS4X para Mid-High están Excelentes! Ni mover las BW de 18".
> 
> Sugiero, que dejes los BW tal como están en la sección del bajo amplificado. Ese altavoz, está excelente para esa aplicación. Lo que puedes hacer es restaurar o "Hacer de nuevo" el cajón en el cual se encuentran.
> 
> Me pregunto: ¿Que altavoces tienes montados en los cajones tipo Scopper (Los baffles de carga frontal).



Pues eso, los scopper tienen montados los BW 18", y sucede que después de tomarles foto las desmonté y debo mencionar que ambos cajones no cuentan con circuito alguno, en otras palabras, los BW's reciben la carga directa del amplificador, cosa que me preocupa, en el foro leí sobre un circuito pasa bajos, voy a probarlo y a ver que tal me vá.

Nuevamente gracias por tus consejos Tacatomon, y a ver si un día de estos nos ponemos de acuerdo para que me compartas ese catálogo de electrónica que mencionaste hace tiempo.

Saludos cordiales y Dios les bendiga.


----------

